# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Κατα φαντασιαν ''καρδιοπαθης''

## MARO_86

καλησπερα σε ολους,

υποφερω απο υπερβολικο αγχος καθημερινα...εχω απιστευτες φοβιες σχετικα με το που θα βγει ολο αυτο.φοβαμαι μη παθω τιποτα.εχω δυνατους πονους στη καρδια αλλα εχω κανει ελεγχο πριν ενα μηνα και μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος οτι ειναι ολα μια χαρα.εγω ομως φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι συνεχεια μη παθω κατι...το εχετε περασει αυτο?δε βρισκω τροπους να απαλλαγω απο τις κακες σκεψεις και ολη την ωρα κανω αυτοελεγχο...δεν γινεται να ζω ετσι ομως ρε παιδια...ειναι μαρτυριο!θα περασει ποτε???και εχω και ενα παιδακι 11 μηνων!!!κριμα δεν ειναι?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα ετσι οπως το θετεις αυτη τη στιγμη δε νομιζω να βγει καπου αλλα καλα κανεις κ ανεβαζεις θεματα αλλα η συζητιση θα προσανατολιστει καπου αλλου για να βγει καπιο νοημα απο αυτη προσεξε οτι ακομα δε σου εχω πει τι δικη μου εκδοχη για ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει ως τωρα αλλα αναλυω τα δικα σου γραφομενα.

----------


## MARO_86

γιατι βρε Αλεξανδρε μου δε μου λες?πες μου τη δικη σου αποψη...βοηθησε με σε παρακαλω αν εχεις περασει παρομοια πραγματα....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι θα πρεπει να κανω μια ζητηση του τυπου:
μηπως αντι για αυτο που γραφεις αντι να συμβενει αυτο συμβενει οτι σε ενοχλησε το ταδε γεγονος του ταδε γεγονοτος κλπκλπκλπ?
ετσι κ αλλιως καπια στιγμη θα σου πω τι ενοω αργα η γρηγορα...
απλα γραφω δημοσια κ ζοριζομαι λιγο για την ωρα.
οι σχεσεις σου με τους γυρω σου πως ειναι σε γενικες γραμες πχ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γραψε μερικα μυνηματα ακομα για να σου πω τι ενοω χωρις αινιγματα.

----------


## PAPA

Μάρω δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό αυτό που έχεις είσαι λίγο κατά φαντασίαν ασθενής. Απορώ πως δεν ξεχνιέσαι αφού δουλεύεις και έχεις και τη μικρούλα να σε απασχολεί πολλές ώρες.... Εμένα κάθε φορά που με έπιανε προσπαθούσα να διώξω τις κακές σκέψεις και φυσικά είχα και δυο θηριάκια που θέλοντας και μη με με έκαναν να ξεχαστώ.... Κάθε φορά που σε πιάνει ο φόβος σήκω και κάνε κάτι για να ξεχαστείς και πες μέσα σου είναι ψυχολογικό, δεν έχω τίποτα κι έτσι σιγά σιγά θα σου φύγει από το μυαλό. Στη δουλειά όταν σε πιάνει πως το αντιμετωπίζεις?? Όταν είσαι μόνη σου με τη μικρή???? Κάνε κουράγιο και μην μπαίνεις στο google για να βρεις αρρώστιες.....

----------


## PAPA

Μάρω δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό αυτό που έχεις είσαι λίγο κατά φαντασίαν ασθενής. Απορώ πως δεν ξεχνιέσαι αφού δουλεύεις και έχεις και τη μικρούλα να σε απασχολεί πολλές ώρες.... Εμένα κάθε φορά που με έπιανε προσπαθούσα να διώξω τις κακές σκέψεις και φυσικά είχα και δυο θηριάκια που θέλοντας και μη με με έκαναν να ξεχαστώ.... Κάθε φορά που σε πιάνει ο φόβος σήκω και κάνε κάτι για να ξεχαστείς και πες μέσα σου είναι ψυχολογικό, δεν έχω τίποτα κι έτσι σιγά σιγά θα σου φύγει από το μυαλό. Στη δουλειά όταν σε πιάνει πως το αντιμετωπίζεις?? Όταν είσαι μόνη σου με τη μικρή???? Κάνε κουράγιο και ελπίζω να μην μπαίνεις στο google για να βρεις αρρώστιες γιατί εγώ το ζώον το έκανα.... (ζώον επιεικής χαρακτηρισμός) χαχαχα!!!

----------


## MARO_86

Ρε παιδιά πραγματικά δεν το κάνω επίτηδες... Θέλω πολύ να απαλλαγώ από όλο αυτό...τις Κακές σκέψεις,τα σωματικά συμπτώματα,τις φοβιες και όλα αυτά... Θέλω να ζήσω όμορφα με το παιδάκι μου και τον άντρα μου που συνεχίζει και με στηρίζει...βοηθήστε με ρε παιδιά να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό μου επιτέλους!!!τα τσιμπήματα σήμερα ήταν πάρα πολύ δυνατά...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπηρχε κατι το διαφωρετικο στη σημερινη μερα η ηταν μια απο τα ιδια?

----------


## MARO_86

> υπηρχε κατι το διαφωρετικο στη σημερινη μερα η ηταν μια απο τα ιδια?


Μια από τα ίδια Αλέξανδρε... Απλά έπεσε και πολύ δουλειά...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο οτι φαινετε η πολυ δουλεια τρωει τον αφεντη...

----------


## dcat

> καλησπερα σε ολους,
> 
> υποφερω απο υπερβολικο αγχος καθημερινα...εχω απιστευτες φοβιες σχετικα με το που θα βγει ολο αυτο.φοβαμαι μη παθω τιποτα.εχω δυνατους πονους στη καρδια αλλα εχω κανει ελεγχο πριν ενα μηνα και μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος οτι ειναι ολα μια χαρα.εγω ομως φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι συνεχεια μη παθω κατι...το εχετε περασει αυτο?δε βρισκω τροπους να απαλλαγω απο τις κακες σκεψεις και ολη την ωρα κανω αυτοελεγχο...δεν γινεται να ζω ετσι ομως ρε παιδια...ειναι μαρτυριο!θα περασει ποτε???και εχω και ενα παιδακι 11 μηνων!!!κριμα δεν ειναι?


Μάρω δεν έχεις τίποτα μα τίποτα.. έμεις υποφέρουμε από πολλά περισσότερα τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.. κάθε φορά που σε πιάνει να θυμάσαι οτι η καρδιά δεν πονάει να παίρνεις μια ανάσα και να συνεχίζεις ότι κάνεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη οι κακες σκεψεις εχουν σχεση με τη δουλεια.

----------


## 66psy

υπομονη! ουτε η πρωτη εισαι ουτε η τελευταια!
σε ψυχολογο εχεις παει καθολου?
κανενα αγχολυτικο μηπως παιρνεις?

----------


## MARO_86

> υπομονη! ουτε η πρωτη εισαι ουτε η τελευταια!
> σε ψυχολογο εχεις παει καθολου?
> κανενα αγχολυτικο μηπως παιρνεις?


με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος και εχω παει και σε ψυχολογο αλλα δεν βοηθηθηκα...
αγχολυτικο παιρνω σε περιπτωσεις που νομιζω οτι θα τρελαθω απο το τοσο αγχος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλλον εισαι ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση μου φαινετε για να λες οτι δε βοηθηθηκες

----------


## MARO_86

> μαλλον εισαι ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση μου φαινετε για να λες οτι δε βοηθηθηκες


10 ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πανω στις σημειωσεις δες. :confused:

----------


## MARO_86

> πανω στις σημειωσεις δες. :confused:


ποιες σημειωσεις καλε?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

sorry αλλα εγω δε μπορω να παιξω τη κολοκυθια ειναι ξεκαθαρο αυτο που λεω ουτε μπορω να παω στο μαντειο των δελφων για να βρω αν οντος μου ειναι γνωστη η ιστορια σου η οχι αρα θα πρεπει να σε ρωτησω καπια πραγματα για να καταληξω σε καπιο συμπερασμα για το αν πραγματι μου ειναι γνωστη αυτη η ιστορια που περιγραφεις η οχι... *ως γνωστος αγνωστος* δε μπορω να παρω στα σοβαρα αυτα που γραφεις γιατι απλα *δεν* ειμαι κ τοσο καλος στο να μιλω γενικα κ απροσδιοριστα γιατι απλα εκτος οτι αυτο *δε μου παει* ειναι κ αντιθετο με τη γενικοτερη φιλοσοφια που ακολουθω στη ζωη μου.εγω ξερω μονο οτι μου ειναι γνωστο η το εχω ξανακουσει με τα υπολυπα θεματα μπορω να ασχοληθω σχετικα επιφανειακα χωρις να μπορω να προσφερω κ παρα πολα σε αυτα.

----------


## MARO_86

> sorry αλλα εγω δε μπορω να παιξω τη κολοκυθια ειναι ξεκαθαρο αυτο που λεω ουτε μπορω να παω στο μαντειο των δελφων για να βρω αν οντος μου ειναι γνωστη η ιστορια σου η οχι αρα θα πρεπει να σε ρωτησω καπια πραγματα για να καταληξω σε καπιο συμπερασμα για το αν πραγματι μου ειναι γνωστη αυτη η ιστορια που περιγραφεις η οχι... *ως γνωστος αγνωστος* δε μπορω να παρω στα σοβαρα αυτα που γραφεις γιατι απλα *δεν* ειμαι κ τοσο καλος στο να μιλω γενικα κ απροσδιοριστα γιατι απλα εκτος οτι αυτο *δε μου παει* ειναι κ αντιθετο με τη γενικοτερη φιλοσοφια που ακολουθω στη ζωη μου.εγω ξερω μονο οτι μου ειναι γνωστο η το εχω ξανακουσει με τα υπολυπα θεματα μπορω να ασχοληθω σχετικα επιφανειακα χωρις να μπορω να προσφερω κ παρα πολα σε αυτα.


να σου πω κατι ομως Αλεξανδρε?Παιρνεις την αποφαση να βοηθησεις εναν ανθρωπο και ολη την ωρα εισαι αινιγματικος.Ετσι δε βοηθας...Απλα προβληματιζεις τον αλλο ακομα περισσοτερο...Και εμενα δε μου ταιριαζει στη φιλοσοφια μου να μιλαω με ανθρωπους που δεν ειναι ξεκαθαροι ,ποσο μαλλον τωρα που περναω μια τετοια κατασταση.Ουτε εγω λοιπον μπορω να πεισω εναν *αγνωστο* οτι προκειται για μια ξεχωριστη περιπτωση με ιδια συμπτωματα και φοβιες με αλλους ανθρωπους.Προτιμω λοιπον να μιλαω με ανθρωπους που μπορουν αμεσα να με συμβουλεψουν και οχι να φιλοσοφησουν πανω στη ψυχολογια μου.Οποτε σε παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μην ασχολεισαι με τα θεματα που ανεβαζω γιατι πραγματικα δεν με βοηθας καπου...Σε ευχαριστω ομως για οσο ασχοληθηκες!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λυπαμαι αλλα εγω σοβαρες συμβουλες στα κουτουρου δε δινω χωρις να ξερω απολυτως τιποτα για αυτον που μιλαω για αυτο κ γινομαι αινιγματικος γιατι 
*δε βλεπω* καπια σοβαρη βαση για να μη γινω αινιγματικος 

για αυτο μπορει να σε συμβουλεψει καπιος αλλος αν θελεις :):):):)

----------


## dcat

> λυπαμαι αλλα εγω σοβαρες συμβουλες στα κουτουρου δε δινω χωρις να ξερω απολυτως τιποτα για αυτον που μιλαω για αυτο κ γινομαι αινιγματικος γιατι 
> *δε βλεπω* καπια σοβαρη βαση για να μη γινω αινιγματικος 
> 
> για αυτο μπορει να σε συμβουλεψει καπιος αλλος αν θελεις :):):):)


Εσύ Αλέξανδρε αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα ή απλά μπαίνεις για να βοηθήσεις τους άλλους?

----------


## dcat

Επίσης Μάρω να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι πάνω από όλα η καρδιά δεν πονάει.... και αφού δεν έχεις άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα και αναγνωρίζεις το υπερβολικό σου άγχος ακολούθησε κατά γράμμα τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή όχι μόνο όταν νιώθεις πιο χάλια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εσύ Αλέξανδρε αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα ή απλά μπαίνεις για να βοηθήσεις τους άλλους?


καπιες φορες η αληθεια *ταλαντευται* *καπου στη μεση* λιγο πολυ ολοι αντιμετοπιζουν προβληματα αλλα αυτο που διαφερει ειναι αν απο εγωισμο τα κρυβουν η αν απο ταπεινοτητα τα λενε 

Εκείνος που αγωνίζεται πολύ καιρό και δεν βλέπει πνευματική πρόοδο, έχει υπερηφάνεια και εγωισμό. Πνευματική πρόοδος υπάρχει εκεί που υπάρχει πολλή ταπείνωση.
γερων παισιος.

----------


## dcat

Δε με κάλυψες Αλέξανδρε, καμία σχέση ο εγωισμός με αυτά τα θέματα όταν τα ψυχοσωματικά εμφανίζονται από το πουθενά δε φτάνει ο εγωισμός σε τσακίζουν. Εκτός και αν έχεις άλλου είδους θέματα.

----------


## dcat

Και τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα... ούτε η ταπείνωση.... Για μένα πάντως καλύτερα να έχεις μια χαλαρότερη στάση ολόι όσοι μπαίνουμε εδώ είμαστε πολύ ευάλωτοι.

----------


## 66psy

> με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος και εχω παει και σε ψυχολογο αλλα δεν βοηθηθηκα...
> αγχολυτικο παιρνω σε περιπτωσεις που νομιζω οτι θα τρελαθω απο το τοσο αγχος...


καλα κανεις.. που το χεις σε περιπτωση εκτατης αναγκης εννοω και δεν το παιρνεις σε καθημερινη βαση! κι εγω ετσι κανω τωρα πλεον και ειναι πολυ καλυτερα! 
αν δεν παιρνεις καθε μερα ο οργανισμος δεν το συνηθιζει οποτε οοταν το παρεις θα σε χαλαρωσει.. ενω σε καθημερινη βαση βλεπεις οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν σε πιανει..
χμμμ γιατι δεν βοηθηθηκες ομως? πηγαινες καιρο?
ισως η συγκεκριμενη ψυχολογος να μην ηταν καταλληλη για σενα.. ξερεις να μην ειχατε καλη επικοινωνια..
παντως κακα τα ψεματα ολη αυτη η καθημερινοτητα ειναι πολυ στρεσογονα.. ειδικα αν εχεις και μωρακι..... 
λογικο να αγχωνεσαι, τι να σου κανει μετα κι ο ψυχολογος αν ολα πρεπει να περνανε απο τα χερια σου..
παντως μην απελπιζεσαι! δεν προκειται να παθεις καρδια, αφου μαλιστα σου επιβεβαιωσε και ο καρδιολογος οτι ολα ειναι οκ..! συμπτωματα αγχους ειναι αυτα που νιωθεις.. οι πονοι, το σφιξιμο, οι ταχυκαρδιες.. ολοι οι αγχωτικοι τα εχουμε ανεξαιρετως ηλικιας!
ανθρωπους να σε στηριζουν εχεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμ.. με τις γενικουρες που γραφω δημοσια που να σε καλυψω....
παντως ειμαι λιγο στη τσιτα καπιες φορες κ πολυ το ερμηνευουν κ λανθασμενα κ ολας οτι ειμαι τσατισμενος ενω δεν ειμαι...

----------


## 66psy

> Δε με κάλυψες Αλέξανδρε, καμία σχέση ο εγωισμός με αυτά τα θέματα όταν τα ψυχοσωματικά εμφανίζονται από το πουθενά δε φτάνει ο εγωισμός σε τσακίζουν. Εκτός και αν έχεις άλλου είδους θέματα.


αν το παρουμε απο ψυχαναλυτικη πλευρα το εγω (εγωισμος) μας προστατευεται απο αμυνες. οι αμυνες κρυβουν τα πραγματα που θα μας στεναχωρησουν, εκνευρισουν κλπ.. οτιδηποτε δηλαδη δεν μας αρεσει και μας χαλαει την εικονα.. 
οποτε αν ημασταν λιγοτερο εγωιστες, ισως να βλεπαμε καποια πραγματα καλυτερα και ισως αυτο το πουθενα που λες, να μην μας ηταν τοσο αοριστο... 
τα ψυχοσωματικα σε τσακιζουν αλλα ουσιαστικα σε προειδοποιουν να αλλαξεις την ζωη σου, γιατι εχει φθασει πια ο κομπος στο χτενι.. 
κι αν δεν ριξουμε τον εγωισμο μας, αυτος που μας προστατευει και μας υπερασπιζει, δυσκολα θα μπορεσουμε να βρουμε την αιτια..

εγω αυτο το πιστευω!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ακριβως δημιουργει ολα τα προβληματα οπως σωστα το αναλυσες απλα ειναι θεμα συνταξης καπιες φορες πως θα το διατυπωσεις σωστα.

----------


## dcat

> αν το παρουμε απο ψυχαναλυτικη πλευρα το εγω (εγωισμος) μας προστατευεται απο αμυνες. οι αμυνες κρυβουν τα πραγματα που θα μας στεναχωρησουν, εκνευρισουν κλπ.. οτιδηποτε δηλαδη δεν μας αρεσει και μας χαλαει την εικονα.. 
> οποτε αν ημασταν λιγοτερο εγωιστες, ισως να βλεπαμε καποια πραγματα καλυτερα και ισως αυτο το πουθενα που λες, να μην μας ηταν τοσο αοριστο... 
> τα ψυχοσωματικα σε τσακιζουν αλλα ουσιαστικα σε προειδοποιουν να αλλαξεις την ζωη σου, γιατι εχει φθασει πια ο κομπος στο χτενι.. 
> κι αν δεν ριξουμε τον εγωισμο μας, αυτος που μας προστατευει και μας υπερασπιζει, δυσκολα θα μπορεσουμε να βρουμε την αιτια..
> 
> εγω αυτο το πιστευω!


Τα ίδια πράγματα πιστεύουμε όλοι... αυτό που λέω είναι οτί και εγωιστές να ήμασταν πριν τώρα δεν είναι κανείς είμαστε τσακισμένοι αυτό πιστεύω δυστυχώς.. ούτε ταπεινοί τίποτα απλά τσακισμένοι ψάχνουμε δύναμη μέσα μας και την άλλη τη χάνουμε, βρίσκουμε το μυαλό μας και το σώμα δε μας αφήνει.. και πολλά άλλα..:(

----------


## 66psy

> Τα ίδια πράγματα πιστεύουμε όλοι... αυτό που λέω είναι οτί και εγωιστές να ήμασταν πριν τώρα δεν είναι κανείς είμαστε τσακισμένοι αυτό πιστεύω δυστυχώς.. ούτε ταπεινοί τίποτα απλά τσακισμένοι ψάχνουμε δύναμη μέσα μας και την άλλη τη χάνουμε, βρίσκουμε το μυαλό μας και το σώμα δε μας αφήνει.. και πολλά άλλα..:(


ναι μελος συμφωνω!!! 
απλως εγω οταν συνειδητοποιησα καποια πραγματα, ηρεμησα μεν... οχι τελειως αλλα ειδα προοδο..
στην αρχη πιστευω το σωμα αντιδραει επειδη ζορισαμε πολυ την ψυχη μας... και γι αυτο θελει να μας προειδοποιησει..
τωρα μετα ειναι η μαθηση φοβου.. ας πουμε με τις κρισεις πανικου... εμενα οι περισσοτερες συνεβησαν εξω (για τους αλφα και βητα λογους) με αποτελεσμα να καταληξω να φοβαμαι το εξω.. ετσι με το που βγαινω απο το σπιτι η αδρεναλινη χτυπαει κοκκινο λες και παω στον πολεμο.. εκει οτι και να σκεφτω, το σωμα δεν ηρεμει.. στην προκειμενη περιπτωση λοιπον πιστευω ειναι περισσοτερο μαθηση φοβου παρα κατι ασυνειδητο που προσπαθει να βγει στην επιφανεια.. οποτε υπαρχει διαφορα..

γενικως τα ψυχολογικα θεματα εχουν παρα παρα πολλες πλευρες για να βασιστεις μονο σε μια θεωρια ή σε μια εξηγηση!

παντως οτι και να ισχυει το θεμα ειναι να μην χανουμε την ελπιδα μας!
αν την χασουμε κι αυτη χαθηκαμε...............

----------


## MARO_86

Παιδιά σωστά τα λέτε όλοι...και πολύ χαίρομαι που βρίσκω ανθρώπους να με καταλαβαινουν...εγώ έχω γίνει τόσο υποχονδρια που και ο παραμικρος πόνος με φοβίζει... Συνέχεια κάνω αυτοέλεγχο και ζηταω από τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους να μου επιβεβαιωσουν ότι δε θα πάθω τίποτα για να ηρεμήσω. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό κρατάει λίγο...δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω,τι να σκεφτώ για να απαλλαγώ από αυτές τις φοβιες και τις εμμονές...Δε μπορώ να κάνω θετική σκεψη... Όλη την ώρα φοβάμαι μη πάθω κάτι.και δε μπορώ να χαρω τίποτα.τι αλλά συμπτώματα έχετε εσεις?εγώ έχω και έναν μόνιμο κόμπο στο λαιμό...

----------


## MARO_86

Dcat,66psy Παιδιά πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε πιο προσωπικά?έχετε Skype η messenger??

----------


## dcat

[QUOTE=MARO_86;534901]Dcat,66psy Παιδιά πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμνα μιλήσουμε πιο προσωπικά?έχετε Skype η messenger??[/QU

Εγώ ούτε φειςμπουκ δεν έχω παλιά είχα μσν φαντάζομαι ισχύει ακόμη αλλά πως μπορούμε να στείλουμε διεύθυνση εδώ δημόσια??

----------


## dcat

> ναι μελος συμφωνω!!! 
> απλως εγω οταν συνειδητοποιησα καποια πραγματα, ηρεμησα μεν... οχι τελειως αλλα ειδα προοδο..
> στην αρχη πιστευω το σωμα αντιδραει επειδη ζορισαμε πολυ την ψυχη μας... και γι αυτο θελει να μας προειδοποιησει..
> τωρα μετα ειναι η μαθηση φοβου.. ας πουμε με τις κρισεις πανικου... εμενα οι περισσοτερες συνεβησαν εξω (για τους αλφα και βητα λογους) με αποτελεσμα να καταληξω να φοβαμαι το εξω.. ετσι με το που βγαινω απο το σπιτι η αδρεναλινη χτυπαει κοκκινο λες και παω στον πολεμο.. εκει οτι και να σκεφτω, το σωμα δεν ηρεμει.. στην προκειμενη περιπτωση λοιπον πιστευω ειναι περισσοτερο μαθηση φοβου παρα κατι ασυνειδητο που προσπαθει να βγει στην επιφανεια.. οποτε υπαρχει διαφορα..
> 
> γενικως τα ψυχολογικα θεματα εχουν παρα παρα πολλες πλευρες για να βασιστεις μονο σε μια θεωρια ή σε μια εξηγηση!
> 
> παντως οτι και να ισχυει το θεμα ειναι να μην χανουμε την ελπιδα μας!
> αν την χασουμε κι αυτη χαθηκαμε...............



Εχεις πολύ δίκιο αλλά πραγματικά τα σωματικά κάθε φορά μου ξεριζώνουν την ελπίδα και πίστεψε δεν ήμουν άτομο που τα παρατούσε εύκολα, χάνεις τον εαυτο σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> γενικως τα ψυχολογικα θεματα εχουν παρα παρα πολλες πλευρες για να βασιστεις μονο σε μια θεωρια ή σε μια εξηγηση!


πολυ σωστο ακουγετε αυτο αν κ λιγοι μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι βλεπουν μονο τη μια πλευρα του καθε ζητηματος κ αγνωουν οτι υπαρχουν κ αλλες πλευρες που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει με αυτες στο πως να τις βρουν.



> στην αρχη πιστευω το σωμα αντιδραει επειδη ζορισαμε πολυ την ψυχη μας... και γι αυτο θελει να μας προειδοποιησει..
> τωρα μετα ειναι η μαθηση φοβου.. ας πουμε με τις κρισεις πανικου...


 κ αυτο πολυ σωστα το διατυπωσες 



> οποτε αν ημασταν λιγοτερο εγωιστες, ισως να βλεπαμε καποια πραγματα καλυτερα και ισως αυτο το πουθενα που λες, να μην μας ηταν τοσο αοριστο...


αρκει να βγαλεις το ισως αφου ετσι ακριβως ειναι πολοι ανθρωποι δε βλεπουν που βαδιζουν λογο του εγωισμου τους αφου αν εβλεπαν σιγουρα θα αλαζαν κατευθυνση αφου θα καταλαβαιναν οτι αυτο τους φτανει σε αυτο το σημειο.



> τα ψυχοσωματικα σε τσακιζουν αλλα ουσιαστικα σε προειδοποιουν να αλλαξεις την ζωη σου, γιατι εχει φθασει πια ο κομπος στο χτενι..


αυτο αν ειχαν οι περισσοτεροι την αντιλιψη για να το αντιληφθουν τωρα σιγουρα θαηταν σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πριν αφου φαινετε σα να μην εχουν καταλαβει ακομα οτι το σωμα βαραει καμπανακια μην εχοντας αλλο τροπο να μηλισει ετσι μιλαει με αυτο το τροπο που μπορει.
:confused:

----------


## dcat

> πολυ σωστο ακουγετε αυτο αν κ λιγοι μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι βλεπουν μονο τη μια πλευρα του καθε ζητηματος κ αγνωουν οτι υπαρχουν κ αλλες πλευρες που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει με αυτες στο πως να τις βρουν.
> κ αυτο πολυ σωστα το διατυπωσες 
> 
> αρκει να βγαλεις το ισως αφου ετσι ακριβως ειναι πολοι ανθρωποι δε βλεπουν που βαδιζουν λογο του εγωισμου τους αφου αν εβλεπαν σιγουρα θα αλαζαν κατευθυνση αφου θα καταλαβαιναν οτι αυτο τους φτανει σε αυτο το σημειο.
> 
> αυτο αν ειχαν οι περισσοτεροι την αντιλιψη για να το αντιληφθουν τωρα σιγουρα θαηταν σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πριν αφου φαινετε σα να μην εχουν καταλαβει ακομα οτι το σωμα βαραει καμπανακια μην εχοντας αλλο τροπο να μηλισει ετσι μιλαει με αυτο το τροπο που μπορει.
> :confused:


Αλέξανδρε έχεις αντιμετωπίσει ψυχοσωματικά ή άλλα προβλήματα?? Πραγματικά πιστεύω πως όποιος έχει καθαρό μυαλό σχεδόν από την αρχή καταλαβαίνει τα καμπανάκια και πραγματίκα ότι αφορά τα ψυχικά πνευματικά δε ξέρω πως αλλιώς να τα πω λάθη τα αναγνωρίζει και αναθεωρεί. Εγώ προσωπικά αναγνωρίζω τη λάθος στάση που είχα πολλές φορές και συμβιβασμούς που έκανα λανθασμένα και ξέρω πολύ καλά μέσα από αυτό που περνάω πως η ζωή είναι στα χέρια μας και την συνεχίζουμε όπως εμείς θελήσουμε γιατί υπάρχουν άπειρες εναλλακτικές σε ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε, αλλά τα σωματικά πως φεύγουν??? Γιατί εγώ ούτε καλυτέρευση δε βλέπω μόνο υπομονή κάνω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

φυσικα κ εχω αντιμετωπισει.

----------


## dcat

Σε τι βαθμό? Τα ξεπέρασες και πως?

----------


## MARO_86

για πειτε....πως ξεπερνιουνται αυτα τα αθλια σωματικα???
Αυτος ο κομπος στο λαιμο που μονο οταν κοιμηθω δε με ενοχλει....και νευροπονοι φουλλλλλ...

----------


## dcat

Αυτόν τον κόμπο τον έχω και εγώ αλλά δυστυχώς έχω και άλλα, πάντως Μάρω εφόσον αναγνωρίζεις το άγχος σου συνειδητοποίηαε πως όλα είναι από αυτό και χτύπα το είτε με φάρμακα ομοιοπαθητικά με αδιαφορία κάτι.. στο λέω εγώ δεν έχεις τίποτα εκτός απο διαταραχή άγχους φυσικά:(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σε τι βαθμό? Τα ξεπέρασες και πως?


πιο πολυ μιλωντας αρχικα φαινετε πολυ δυσκολο απο αμιλητος σχεδον να καταληξεις να μη βαζεις γλωσσα μεσα σου αλλα επειδη καταλαβα που ηταν το προβλημα εκανα παρεα με μια που μιλαγε συνεχεια για να μαθω κ γω τη τεχνη..
το παραξενο ειναι οτι ενω δε τεριαζα μ αυτη επερνα καπιες ιδεες απο αυτη που με βοηθουσαν παρατηροντας τη κ μαλιστα ειχα παρατηρισει οτι κ αυτη εκανε το ιδιο..
μετα απο ενα χρονο που μιλαγα μαζι της μπορω να πω οτι τελικα εγινα πολυ πιο ομηλιτικος απο πριν παροτι στο τελος μονο που δε βριστηκαμε αλλα δεν ειχα καπια αλλη πιο ευκαιρη λυση απο το να κανω κατι καλυτερο απλα την εβλεπα σα σεμιναριο επικοινωνιας μια κ ειχε ταλεντο σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα ηταν πολυ κακος ανθρωπος κ δε τεριαζαμε καθολου.
βασικα η αλαγη που μου συνεβει ηταν πολυ μεγαλη αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι αλλαξα αποψεις απλα διαφοροποιηθηκε ο τροπος που της εκφραζα προς τα εξω δηλαδη απο κει που δεν εξωτερικευα σχεδον τιποτα εκανα στη συνεχεια το ακριβως αντιθετο δηλαδη μιλαγα για τα παντα.

----------


## dcat

Εγώ πάλι μιλάω λέω σε όλους τι αντιμετωπίζω άλλες φορές μιλάω για άσχετα δε ξέρω... μέχρι και εδώ για να μιλάω μπήκα πφφ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θυμαμαι ακομα την ατακα που μου ειχε πει οταν τη γνωρισα *δε μιλας κ πολυ ε?* χαχαχχαχαχχα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγώ πάλι μιλάω λέω σε όλους τι αντιμετωπίζω άλλες φορές μιλάω για άσχετα δε ξέρω... μέχρι και εδώ για να μιλάω μπήκα πφφ..


εγω βασικα τους εχω πει αρκετες φορες οτι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θα πρεπει να μιλα καπιος για πολες ωρες κ επι του θεματος μονο για να δει καπια διαφορα απο πριν

----------


## MARO_86

> Εγώ πάλι μιλάω λέω σε όλους τι αντιμετωπίζω άλλες φορές μιλάω για άσχετα δε ξέρω... μέχρι και εδώ για να μιλάω μπήκα πφφ..


χαχαχχα.dcat κι'εγω μια απο τα ιδια...σε ολους μιλαω για το προβλημα μου....αλλα δεν ξερω αν κανει καλο να το συζητας με ανθρωπους που δεν το εχουν περασει...δεν ξερω αν μπορουν πραγματικα να βοηθησουν...ωστοσο βρηκα ενα βιβλιο στο ιντερνετ αλλα φοβαμαι πως αμα το ποσταρω εδω θα με διαγραψουν απο το φορουμ...
εσυ τι παραπανω σωματικα εχεις ??

----------


## dcat

Θες να μιλήσουμε από μσν? Καλύτερα? ή σκάιπ είχα κάνει παλιά για 1εργασία στη σχολή θυμάμαι?

----------


## dcat

Τώρα σε έχασα αλέξανδρε εννοείς οτί πριν αρχίσουν τα σωματικά να μιλάς??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε ναι αμα χτυπησεις κοκκινο μετα ειναι πιο δυσκολο..
εμενα παντως θυμαμαι που στο σκαιπ μου εκανε ετοιμα φιλιας ενας παππους απο το μπαλι που με βρηκε δε μπορω να καταλαβω χαχα

----------


## dcat

Στο σκαιπ κιόλας.. καλό! Τωρα εσύ είσαι καλά?

----------


## MARO_86

ρε παιδια εχω σκαιπ.θελετε να τα λεμε και απο εκει?dcat κατεβασε το κι'εσυ.ειναι τζαμπα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Στο σκαιπ κιόλας.. καλό! Τωρα εσύ είσαι καλά?


ε ετσι φαινετε τουλαχιστον...

----------


## dcat

Γιατί δε το λες με σιγουριά???

----------


## dcat

Μάρω στείλε προσωπικό μνμ τη ονομα σου στο σκάιπ πάτα πάνω στο όνομα μου εδώ σου έστει εγώ 1χθες

----------


## MARO_86

> Μάρω στείλε προσωπικό μνμ τη ονομα σου στο σκάιπ πάτα πάνω στο όνομα μου εδώ σου έστει εγώ 1χθες


σου το εστειλα dcat

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Γιατί δε το λες με σιγουριά???


ταλαντευομαι βασικα.. 
η αληθεια ειναι οτι προδιαθεση εχεις για παντα αλλα το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να τη σταματησεις κατα 99% 
ειναι συγκεκριμενη η κατηγορια των ανθρωπων που τους χτυπα αυτη η κατασταση κ δεν ειναι τυχαιο απολυτως τιποτα..
οπως ακριβως υπαρχει κ μια κατηγορια ανθρωπων που εχουν προδιαθεση να καραφλιασουν καπια στιγμη η προδιαθεση για καραφλα θα υπαρχει παντα.

----------


## dcat

Μάρω περίμενε το προσπαθώ.. γιατί?????? Τί έχουμε εμείς???:confused:

----------


## MARO_86

> Μάρω περίμενε το προσπαθώ.. γιατί?????? Τί έχουμε εμείς???:confused:


dcat νομιζω πως πασχουμε απο φοβικη νευρωση....Διαβαζω ολη μερα σημερα ενα βιβλιο στο ιντερνετ που με αντιπροσωπευει απολυτα και που πιστευω θα βοηθησει ....αλλα οπως ειπα και προηγουμενως φοβαμαι να το ποσταρω μη με κανουν delete απο το φορουμ...

αλεξανδρε σου εστειλα σε πμ το σκαιπ μου ....

----------


## dcat

Προσπαθώ να ανακτήσω τον κωδικό στο σκάιπ από παλιά αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά.. :(

----------


## dcat

Προσπαθώ να ανακτήσω από παλιά τον κωδικό στο σκάιπ αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά

----------


## MARO_86

> Προσπαθώ να ανακτήσω από παλιά τον κωδικό στο σκάιπ αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά


βρηκες καμια ακρη???

----------


## dcat

Μου έστειλαν μέιλ έβαλα νέο κωδικό αλλά δε με βάζει τι να πω..

----------


## dcat

Μπα με κούρασε θα προσπαθήσω άλλη στιγμη :(

----------


## 66psy

> ε ναι αμα χτυπησεις κοκκινο μετα ειναι πιο δυσκολο..
> εμενα παντως θυμαμαι που στο σκαιπ μου εκανε ετοιμα φιλιας ενας παππους απο το μπαλι που με βρηκε δε μπορω να καταλαβω χαχα


χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ και μενα τις προαλλες με εκανε ενας απο το usa χααχαχχααχ 
παιδια εγω δεν θυμαμαι τον κωδικο μου για το σκυπε αλλα μπαινω απο το chat που εχει το outloοκ οποτε στειλτε ενα μνμ με τα ονοματα σας να σας κανω!

----------


## dcat

Μάρω τα κατάφερα πρέπει να σε βρήκα στο σκάιπ, 66psy τι chat είναι αυτό δε το ξέρω

----------


## nick_electro

μια από τα ίδια καρδιοπαθείς από φαντασία και εγώ, 
κοντεύω να μάθω όλες τις αρρώστιες και όλα τα 
φάρμακα απέξω... :( τι να πει κανεις .......

----------


## dcat

> μια από τα ίδια καρδιοπαθείς από φαντασία και εγώ, 
> κοντεύω να μάθω όλες τις αρρώστιες και όλα τα 
> φάρμακα απέξω... :( τι να πει κανεις .......


Τι αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ?

----------


## nick_electro

> Τι αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ?


Heath anxiety, Generalized Anxiety Dissorder, Mild Depression, Mild OCD induced by the Phobias, Panic Dissorder. Αυτα προς το παρων :/

----------


## dcat

Έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό να σου πει τη γνώμη του? Πόσο καιρό τα αντιμετωπίζεις?

----------


## MARO_86

> Έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό να σου πει τη γνώμη του? Πόσο καιρό τα αντιμετωπίζεις?


dcat μπες σκαιπ. :)

----------


## Johnc

και εγώ είμαι για σκαιπ.Ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία και έτσι ?

----------


## dcat

Μάρωωωω που είσαι?! Δε συγχρονιζόμαστε.. Τζον όπως βλέπεις στην προσπάθεια είμαστε..

----------


## Johnc

steilte mou se prwsopiko mnm ta onomata sas sto skype.

----------


## nick_electro

> Έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό να σου πει τη γνώμη του? Πόσο καιρό τα αντιμετωπίζεις?


3-4 χρονια.
σε πολλούς σε ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.
περνώ effexor προς το παρόν.
έχω κάνει επίσης όλα αυτά τα χρονια εκτενή ερευνα και μονος
μου πάνω στο θέμα.επειδή φοβόμουν ότι θα πεθάνω από κάτι.

----------


## dcat

> 3-4 χρονια.
> σε πολλούς σε ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.
> περνώ effexor προς το παρόν.
> έχω κάνει επίσης όλα αυτά τα χρονια εκτενή ερευνα και μονος
> μου πάνω στο θέμα.επειδή φοβόμουν ότι θα πεθάνω από κάτι.


Πρώτα από όλα φαντάζομαι οτί καταλαβαίνεις και συ ότι για να κρατάει τόσα χρόνια χώρίς να έχεις πάθει κάτι δε κυνδινεύει η ζωή σου, δεύτερον θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν είχε διαφορά η γνώμη των γιατρών στο εξωτερικό με του εσωτερικού και τρίτον πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αγωγή και αν έχεις παρατηρήσει την παραμικρή αλλαγή.

----------


## nick_electro

> Πρώτα από όλα φαντάζομαι οτί καταλαβαίνεις και συ ότι για να κρατάει τόσα χρόνια χώρίς να έχεις πάθει κάτι δε κυνδινεύει η ζωή σου, δεύτερον θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν είχε διαφορά η γνώμη των γιατρών στο εξωτερικό με του εσωτερικού και τρίτον πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αγωγή και αν έχεις παρατηρήσει την παραμικρή αλλαγή.


οι γιατροί ήταν πιο επαγγελματίες στην συγκεκριμένη χωρα που ήμουνα,
και όλους όσους είδα άξιζαν. για να γίνεις
γιατρός εκεί είναι λίγο δύσκολο οποτε
μονο αυτοί που αξίζουν περνούν τον τίτλο.
όσο για την ελλάδα που και η κουτσή μαρία 
γίνετε γιατρός, έχω να πω ότι έχω πέσει 
πάνω σε αριστους γιατρούς αντάξιοι 
με αυτόν του εξωτερικού, και έχω πέσει
και σε άσχετους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται
και πολλοί για τον ασθενή αλλα για την τζεπη τους.
ωστόσο μπορείς και στην ελλάδα να βρείς άριστο
γιατρό ο οποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί και θα σε βοηθήσει
και δεν είναι ανάγκη να πας εξωτερικό.
απλά εγώ για ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα
ζούσα μόνιμα εκεί για αυτό πήγα.

όσο για το effexor 1,5 χρόνο με έχει βοηθήσει πολυ,
αλλα μάλλον θα το αλλάξω γιατί μου φέρνει πολύ 
κόπωση και κομμάρες.

----------


## MARO_86

> οι γιατροί ήταν πιο επαγγελματίες στην συγκεκριμένη χωρα που ήμουνα,
> και όλους όσους είδα άξιζαν. για να γίνεις
> γιατρός εκεί είναι λίγο δύσκολο οποτε
> μονο αυτοί που αξίζουν περνούν τον τίτλο.
> όσο για την ελλάδα που και η κουτσή μαρία 
> γίνετε γιατρός, έχω να πω ότι έχω πέσει 
> πάνω σε αριστους γιατρούς αντάξιοι 
> με αυτόν του εξωτερικού, και έχω πέσει
> και σε άσχετους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται
> ...


Nick _electro πόσα χρόνια είπες ότι έχεις αυτά τα προβλήματα?και πώς ξεκίνησαν?

----------


## dcat

> οι γιατροί ήταν πιο επαγγελματίες στην συγκεκριμένη χωρα που ήμουνα,
> και όλους όσους είδα άξιζαν. για να γίνεις
> γιατρός εκεί είναι λίγο δύσκολο οποτε
> μονο αυτοί που αξίζουν περνούν τον τίτλο.
> όσο για την ελλάδα που και η κουτσή μαρία 
> γίνετε γιατρός, έχω να πω ότι έχω πέσει 
> πάνω σε αριστους γιατρούς αντάξιοι 
> με αυτόν του εξωτερικού, και έχω πέσει
> και σε άσχετους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται
> ...



Βασικά ρώτησα οι γιατροί του εξωτερικού τι σου είπαν?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οι γιατροί ήταν πιο επαγγελματίες στην συγκεκριμένη χωρα που ήμουνα,
> και όλους όσους είδα άξιζαν. για να γίνεις
> γιατρός εκεί είναι λίγο δύσκολο οποτε
> μονο αυτοί που αξίζουν περνούν τον τίτλο.
> όσο για την ελλάδα που και η κουτσή μαρία 
> γίνετε γιατρός, έχω να πω ότι έχω πέσει 
> πάνω σε αριστους γιατρούς αντάξιοι 
> με αυτόν του εξωτερικού, και έχω πέσει
> και σε άσχετους που δεν ενδιαφέρονται
> ...


εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε οσα λες απλα ενα ειναι το μυστικο μολις πιασει κρυο τα παντα γινονται αψογα αμεσως :)
το εξωτερικο ετσι κ αλλιως δε πιανετε σε θεματα καιρου κ εξηδικευσης οποτε..

----------


## nick_electro

> Βασικά ρώτησα οι γιατροί του εξωτερικού τι σου είπαν?


aaa, τα ίδια με εδώ.

άσε έφαγα και μια ωραία λιποθυμία χτες
όταν σηκώθηκα απότομα από το κρεβάτι
εκεί που κοιμόμουν γιατί χτύπησε η πόρτα....μαύρισαν όλα έπεσα
κάτω και νόμιζα θα πεθάνω.
μετά από 4 ώρες στο παπανικολαου
μου κάναν όλες τις εξέτασης
και τελικά το έπαθα επειδή κοιμόμουν και όταν ξύπνησα
και πετάχτηκα απότομα από το κρεβάτι για να ανοίξω
την πόρτα και μετά δεν έκατσα όταν άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι
και τελικά στιγμιαία έπεσα κάτω και μαυρισαν ολα....

----------


## MARO_86

nick_electro έχεις γενικά πολύ άγχος για όλα?

----------


## nick_electro

> nick_electro έχεις γενικά πολύ άγχος για όλα?


για την υγεια μου, και συγγεκριμενα την καρδια μου εχω πολυ αγχος.

----------


## dcat

Σου έπεσε η πίεση νικ.... όχι απότομες κινήσεις:) Τα χάπια δε σε βοήθησαν καθόλου για το άγχος?

----------


## MARO_86

> για την υγεια μου, και συγγεκριμενα την καρδια μου εχω πολυ αγχος.


Και εγώ το ίδο νικ...έχεις κάποιο παθ. πρόβλημα όμως ή απλά αγχώνεσαι όπως εγώ μη συμβεί κάτι?

Πόσο άγχος έχεις με κλίμακα το 10 και πόσο συχνά?

----------


## PAPA

Ρε παιδιά δεν πρόλαβα να σας διαβάσω αναλυτικά αλλά σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!!! Η διαφορά μου με σας είναι ότι εγώ έχω συνέχεια ζαλάδες σαν ίλιγγος ένα πράγμα και σχεδόν όλη την ώρα! Ειδικά αν δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καλά το βράδυ, το πρωί έχω ένα κεφάλι να!!!!!!! Την καρδιά μου είχα πριν από από δυο χρόνια περίπου δηλ.ταχυπαλμίες και τέτοια και μετά από λίγο άρχισαν οι ζαλάδες.... οι οποίες παιδιά δεν με αφήνουν ούτε μια βόλτα να βγω σαν άνθρωπος, μιλάμε για μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία! Θέλω να πάω στη παιδική χαρά τα παιδάκια μου και το σκέφτομαι!!! Αυτό πάντως με τις ταχυπαλμίες με άφησε όταν έκοψα καφέ και τσιγάρο, ελαττώθηκε σημαντικά αλλά μετά ξεκίνησαν οι ζαλάδες ........ τι να πω??? δεν έχω ησυχάσει καθόλου τα τελευταία δυο χρονάκια......... Εσύ nick τι ακριβώς παθαίνεις?? Μάρω μόνο ταχυπαλμίες έχεις??????

----------


## dcat

Παπα τον αυχένα τον εχεις ελέγξεί?

----------


## PAPA

dcat εχω βγαλει ακτινογραφια και μου ειπαν οτι εχω κακωση αλλα δεν εχω παει σε ορθοπεδικό......... μου είπαν ότι ο αυχένας δεν φέρνει ζαλάδες και καλά. Φαντάσου ε να έχω κάτι τόσο απλό και να μην το ξέρω??? πάντως δεν έχω και την καλύτερη στάση σώματος και όλη την ώρα σκύβω να μαζεύω τις ατσαλιές των μικρών( τέσσερα χρόνια σκύψιμο ίσως κάτι να σημαίνει)

----------


## dcat

Πάπα το πρόβλημα είναι οι ταχυκαρδίες κτλ, αν έχεις κάκωση οπωσδήποτε σε έναν καλό ορθοπεδικό. Έχω αυχενικό και η μάνα μου επίσης να είσαι σίγουρη οτι κυρίως ιλλίγγους προκαλεί και ναυτίες επίσης με το στομάχι και έτσι δυστυχώς χαλάει πολύ την ποιότητα ζωής. Επίσης πρέπει να αλλάξεις μαξιλάρι κλασσικό αυτό που είπες για όταν ξυπνάς, οπωσδήποτε σε ορθοπεδικό.

----------


## dcat

Σιγουρα ένα καλό μαξιλάρι και 1 κολάρο θα βοηθήσει αλλά αυτές τις οδηγίες θα σου της δώσει ο γιατρός. Και γενικά το αυχενικό δε το αποδέχονται πολλοί γιατροί για αυτό και σου είπαν ότι δεν προκαλεί τέτοια..

----------


## Johnc

Καλησπέρα.Εγώ απο χθές ένα παράξενο πράγμα.Ξαπλωμένος είμαι σχεδόν οκ.77 παλμούς.Όταν κάθομαι νιώθω πως φουσκώνει το στομάχι μου και με πιάνει δύσπνοια και έχω 100 παλμούς.Εάν σηκωθώ όρθιος όλα αυτά γίνονται πιο έντονα και έχω 120-130 παλμούς.Δεν μπορώ να σηκωθώ ούτε για 10 δέυτερα.

----------


## aifel

> dcat εχω βγαλει ακτινογραφια και μου ειπαν οτι εχω κακωση αλλα δεν εχω παει σε ορθοπεδικό......... μου είπαν ότι ο αυχένας δεν φέρνει ζαλάδες και καλά. Φαντάσου ε να έχω κάτι τόσο απλό και να μην το ξέρω??? πάντως δεν έχω και την καλύτερη στάση σώματος και όλη την ώρα σκύβω να μαζεύω τις ατσαλιές των μικρών( τέσσερα χρόνια σκύψιμο ίσως κάτι να σημαίνει)


Ο αυχενας φερνει πολλες ζαλαδες και ναυτιες να ξερεις.

----------


## PAPA

> Ο αυχενας φερνει πολλες ζαλαδες και ναυτιες να ξερεις.


ευχαριστώ aifel, θα το κοιτάξω, έχεις κι εσύ ανάλογο πρόβλημα????

----------


## aifel

Βεβαιως!εγω ειχα πολυ ζαλη και εμετους και νομιζα οτι εχω ογκο στον εγκεφαλο. Μεχρι που ο νευρολογος μου βρηκε αυχενικο.

----------


## PAPA

Σοβαρά?? Και κάνεις θεραπεία? Είχες και πονοκεφάλους? Μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε έναν ορθοπεδικό! Μια ακτινογραφία αρκεί για να εντοπιστεί ή θέλει μαγνητικές και τέτοια? γιατί εγώ μαγνητική δεν κάνω, έχω κλειστοφοβία!!! Κι εγώ για όγκο στον εγκέφαλο φοβάμαι.......... πω πω!!!!

----------


## nick_electro

> Και εγώ το ίδο νικ...έχεις κάποιο παθ. πρόβλημα όμως ή απλά αγχώνεσαι όπως εγώ μη συμβεί κάτι?
> 
> Πόσο άγχος έχεις με κλίμακα το 10 και πόσο συχνά?


απότι λένε οι γιατροί δεν έχω κάτι παθολογικό.
μονο συμπτώματα έχω που λογικά είναι από το άγχος, και χθες λιποθύμησα επειδή σηκώθηκα πολύ απότομα από το κρεβάτι ενώ κοιμόμουν,
νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω, όταν λιποθυμούσα.


αν δεν ανεβώ σε αεροπλάνα, λεωφορεία και τα λοιπά
δεν με πιάνει γιατί αισθάνομαι μια ασφάλεια
και έχω μάθει να μην το αφήνω να με πιάσει.
ΑΝ με πιάσει όμως συνήθως πηγαίνει σε πολύ 
άσχημα επίπεδα τύπου 9/10.

κρίση πανικού και γενικότερα φόβος έντονος
είχε να με πιάσει πάνω από 3-4 μήνες πριν την
λιποθυμία χτες.

----------


## nick_electro

> Σου έπεσε η πίεση νικ.... όχι απότομες κινήσεις:) Τα χάπια δε σε βοήθησαν καθόλου για το άγχος?


με βοήθησαν στο 50% μπορώ να πω.
ευτυχώς χτες οι εξέτασης βγήκαν καλά
και οι γιατροί είπαν ότι έπαθα παρασυμπαθητικοτονια.
και σήμερα αισθάνομαι πολύ αδύναμος, και μου έχει κοπή 
και η όρεξη από το άγχος λογικά.

----------


## 66psy

εγω εχω λυποθυμησει 2 φορες στην ζωη μου και ηταν λογω υποτασης... κι εγω ακριβως ειχα σηκωθει αποτομα και μαλιστα και τις δυο φορες που συνεβη ημουν νυστικη.. βεβαια αυτο συνεβη πολλα πολλα χρονια πριν μου εμφανιστει το αγχος..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως δεν ηταν λογο υποτασης αλλα επειδη εισουν νηστικη πολες ωρες?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α ναι το γραφεις κ ολας δε το προσεξα μαλον με αυτο εχει σχεση μου ειχε τυχει κ μενα να ζαλιστω επειδη δεν ειχα φαει τιποτα για ωρες.

----------


## aifel

> Σοβαρά?? Και κάνεις θεραπεία? Είχες και πονοκεφάλους? Μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε έναν ορθοπεδικό! Μια ακτινογραφία αρκεί για να εντοπιστεί ή θέλει μαγνητικές και τέτοια? γιατί εγώ μαγνητική δεν κάνω, έχω κλειστοφοβία!!! Κι εγώ για όγκο στον εγκέφαλο φοβάμαι.......... πω πω!!!!


Εγω επειδη ημουν σιγουρη για ογκο πηγα σε νευρολογο! Εκει μου εκανε καποιες εξετασεις εκεινη την ωρα δηλ ελεγξε τα αντανακλαστικα μου, την δυναμη των ακρων μου, ελεγξε τα ματια μου καθως και αν εχω ασταθεια και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω ογκο και δε μου γραφει μαγνητικη. Μετα εντοπισε οτι ποναω στον αυχενα και μου ειπε οτι ολα προερχονται απο κει. Απο κει και περα εγω για να δω τι θα κανω πηγα σε παθολογο του τα πα ολα και με βαλε κατω και μου εκανε βελονισμο στον αυχενα και στην πλατη. Απο τοτε αντε να ζαλιστηκα ξανα μετα απο ενα μηνα για πολυ λιγο.

----------


## MARO_86

> Εγω επειδη ημουν σιγουρη για ογκο πηγα σε νευρολογο! Εκει μου εκανε καποιες εξετασεις εκεινη την ωρα δηλ ελεγξε τα αντανακλαστικα μου, την δυναμη των ακρων μου, ελεγξε τα ματια μου καθως και αν εχω ασταθεια και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω ογκο και δε μου γραφει μαγνητικη. Μετα εντοπισε οτι ποναω στον αυχενα και μου ειπε οτι ολα προερχονται απο κει. Απο κει και περα εγω για να δω τι θα κανω πηγα σε παθολογο του τα πα ολα και με βαλε κατω και μου εκανε βελονισμο στον αυχενα και στην πλατη. Απο τοτε αντε να ζαλιστηκα ξανα μετα απο ενα μηνα για πολυ λιγο.


aifel εισαι εδω?

----------


## aifel

Ναι εδω ειμαι

----------


## MARO_86

> Ναι εδω ειμαι


εσυ τι εχεις ακριβως?

----------


## dcat

Μάρω σε τι φάση είσαι?

----------


## MARO_86

> Μάρω σε τι φάση είσαι?


χαλια ειμαι dcat μου!!!

----------


## dcat

Σου στειλα στο σκάιπ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> χαλια ειμαι dcat μου!!!


στο ξεναλεω οτι μπορει να μην εχω στο τσεπακι μου ολες τις απαντησεις οπως καπιοι υποθετουν επειδη δε μου μιλησαν ποτε προσωπικα μπορει μεν να παιρνω επιφανειακα αρκετα πραγματα αλλα ομως στα πραγματα που γνωριζω κ εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα χρονια κ ζαμανια ειναι καπως απιθανο να αστοχησω σε οτι πω...
τωρα αν αυτο σου φαινετε πολυ μυστηριωδες εγω καπως ετσι λειτουργω συνηθως μεχρι στο τελος να φανει οτι το πραγμα ετσι ειναι..
με το τροπο που μιλαω δε φαινετε πια ειναι τα θεματα που εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα κ πια ειναι τα θεματα που λεω απλα μια αποψη ακομα γραφοντας 3 μυνηματα παραπανω σε ενα θρεντ ετσι αν καπιος δεν ασχοληθει μαζι μου δε προκειται να το βρει που συμβαινει το ενα κ που συμβαινει το αλλο.για αυτο κ οι γενικευσεις δε μου πανε.

----------

